# Overland into Guatemala



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

My wife and friends just completed an overland trip from our home in San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas into Guatemala starting at the border crossing at Frontera Corazol, Chiapas in the east and exiting on the west through Antigua. Highlights of the trip included Tikal, Rio Dulce, Puerto Barrios, Livingston, Copan (Honduras), Antigua and Lake Atitlan. 

The trip was quite a success and I bring his up because Guatemala is such an extraordinarily beautiful country in so many places and, no doubt, many expats resident in Mexico would truly enjoy an overland excursion there but may be anxious about undertaking such a journey these unsettled days. I am pleased to say that the trip was uneventful and people were helpful and friendly wherever she and her friends traveled down there. 

We had originally thought of driving down with our Mexican plated car but finally felt that was not worth the risk and decided public transportation using buses and vans would suffice and, that way, we avoided the risk of driving our own vehicle since losing that car for any reason would prove unpleasant to say the least and Mexican plated cars might attract too much attention in certain remote areas. At the last minute I was unable to accompany them for personal reasons so it´s a good thing we decided against driving down. As it turns out, public transportation throughout the trip was fine, things went quite well and we can comfortably recommend that, if the reader is contemplating a similar journey, public transportation over decent roads is a good option. 

More later when I have more time.


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

> As it turns out, public transportation throughout the trip was fine, things went quite well and we can comfortably recommend that, if the reader is contemplating a similar journey, public transportation over decent roads is a good option.
> 
> More later when I have more time.


I am so glad to hear this!!! I haved lived here for close to 20 years and thanks to the Miami Herald and other forms of media, Guatemala has been given a bad rap from the day I stepped into the country. Is there crime, YES, is there corruption YES, do I feel unsafe NO, NEVER in 20 years. Is there crime in NY City yes, is there corruption most places of the world YES...

Even though the country is much smaller than Mexico it has many beautiful places to visit and its convenience to Mexico should make it a great destination for many expats for vacationing. Antigua is the regions most beautiful colonial city, Lake Atitlan was described by British writer Aldous Huxley as the most beautiful high mountain lake in the world, Tikal is one of the Maya World's biggest gifts to us today and the Pacific coast boasts Montericco a new up and coming destination for sand and surf. Sound like a tourist advertisement.. sorry but years of publishing tourist magazines for this country will do that to you.

Look forward to hearing more. Even though I love this country, we are headed to Queretaro to live 9 months a year and 3 months here. Paradise year round!!!


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Guategringo:

Good to hear from someone who has lived in Guatemala for years and,today, lives there part of each year splitting time between Guatemala and Queretaro. We also split our time between two very disparate places. The beautiful old colonial city of San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas and Ajijic, Jalisco on Lake Chapala with its large foreign colony of mostly retirees. A few months here and a few months there in communities so different in most respects that one´s significantly differing experiences help to maintain one´s enthusiasm for both regions. Forgive the cliche but there is no doubt that variety is the spice of life and, as with Guatemala and Queretaro, San Cristóbal and Ajijic could hardly be more different - both great places to live for very different reasons but with the experiences of living in each enhanced by the periodic experience of living in the other. For me, at least, the major change in scene is important and one needn´t be well heeled to do this since both communities, but especially Chiapas, are affordable if one simply gets off of one´s duff and makes the seasonal pain-in-the-butt move from one place to the other. Believe me, it´s well worth the trouble.

By the way, when we bought in San Cristóbal, we had originally intended to leave Lake Chapala for the Chiapas Highlands but the market went a little south on us with the financial problems in the U.S. so we never sold our Lake Chapala house since the market had somewhat tanked. Now, we have begun to see the value in living seasonally in both places so I guess our plans have changed and, after all, the climate at Lake Chapala at 5,000 feet is far superior to San Cristóbal at 7,000 feet with considerable chilly summer rains so we like to warm up at the lake in the summertime. Almost constant warm sunshine is important to us retiree types.


My wife is, at present, on a van from Panajachel (Lake Atitlan) back to our home in San Cristóbal, scheduled to arrive home this evening and I have been waiting to go over the whole trip with her in some more detail before posting more information about her trip. 

However, let me start with her tales of her trip from Flores (Tikal) to Rio Dulce by (I believe) a five hour luxury day bus and then on to Puerto Barrios and Livingston via boat. Livingston, by the way, can only be reached by boat as there are no roads into that town at all. Those ferries can come from Rio Dulce/Puerto Barrios, Punta Gorda, Belize or San Pedro Sula, Honduras. 

This is not intended as a travelogue and if you want to read about the quaint town of Livingston and its surrounds, there is plenty of information on the internet. Suffice it to say here that this colorful community is a great mixture of Caribbean and Guatemalan cultures with a unique and often delicious cuisine mainly featuring seafood. There is an enticing mixture of people of African, European and Indigenous heritage which makes Livingston a place apart for Guatemala. My wife tells me it reminds her of what Key West must have been like when Hemingway was downing mojitos there many years ago and she was pleased that she got there before, perhaps, growth spoils the area as it did Key West in many ways. More about this area later but I can say now that this is a part of her journey she really enjoyed to the point that she insists I go back with her at a later date and, believe me, I wouldn´t miss that experience. We may head down the same route she did or drive down through Belize to Punta Gorda and take that ferry to Livingston. Who knows.

We were concerned about the journey from Frontera Corozal, Chiapas to Flores and Tikal and then the bus trip from Flores to Rio Dulce and I am pleased to report that, according to my wife, that entire trip went off without incident and was a genuine pleasure. There have been reports of some lawlessness in the department of Peten where Tikal is located and, I am pleased to say that, at least in her case, nothing untoward happened and eveything went off according to plan. The public transportation she took was fine and the roads all the way from Frontera Corozal to Rio Dulce were of good quality. As we noted upon our first visit to Tikal in the early 90s, the jungles at Tikal are splendid and the ruins spectacular. A must see if you get a chance. She stayed in Flores although that was not her first choice. More about that when I have a chance to speak with her again about alternatives.

The bus transportation and roads from Flores to Rio Dulce were all satisfactory and the scenery pleasant primarily through jungle terrain. There are several alternative ways to do this, one being an overnight bus but she chose the day bus leaving Flores at mid-morning and was quite pleased with the choice. In the past there have been reports of banditry along this line but she experienced no problems whatsoever and we´ll do this again together.

Rio Dulce to Livingston and beyond later.


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

It is great to hear about her trips. I will be looking forward to more. I have been to every corner, nuck and cranny Guatemala and would return to everyone again. I love the food in Livingston with its coconut influence. I love the "punta" dance the men and women perform on the dance floor and their culture is so unique. 

When I published a magazine for Belize, I would drive three times a year from Guatemala City to Belize City in 12 hours!!!! it would have been shorter but entering Belize from Guatemala can take time, especially if you are a foreigner as they wonder why you were in Guatemala to begin with!!! 

I have never had problems in the Peten area, but then again I do not drive a flashy car or I am not in a bus that says toursim on the side of it. 

By the way, I may have expressed myself incorrectly in my last post. We are moving to Quererato in a few months for the first time. I have lived full time in guatemala for 20 years and my wife and I and our two sons will now enjoy living in two places. I have traveled all over Mexico and still not sure if Queretaro is the place.. all I can say is I admire you for living amongst soooooo many expats in Lake Chapala. I could never do that!!!

By the way, I have a friend who used to be half owner of a jade store in San Cristobal. The store is called La Casa del Jade but I believe he sold his half to the gentleman that lives in San Cristobal who also owns a tour operator. My buddy owns a store of the same name here in Antigua...


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Well, Guategringo; living part of the year at Lake Chapala among so many extranjero retirees is not so difficult. You must accentuate the positive:
* I am surrounded by my garden and ten foot high walls and am not a part of any fraccionamiento or foreigners´ gated community.
* I have countless miles of deserted beaches on the lake where I can stroll in solitude with my mutts every day.
* I am not into taking part in the myriad civic and entertainment functions around "Lakeside" so beloved of the cliquish retirement groupies around here and avoid the Lake Chapala Society like the plague.
* The climate at Lake Chapala is a dream of almost constant sunshine and splendid, perfect springlike weather.
* If the place gets on my nerves, I hop in the car and drive to Chiapas but when the cold summer rains down there get on my nerves it's back to the lake. Then, when that gets on my nerves it´s back to Chiapas. What the hell.

Queratero is certainly an attractive city with some beautiful central plazas and at one time we considered the possibility of, perhaps, moving there as a second home site but chose San Cristóbal instead. Let us know what you think of Queratero as time goes by. Like most places on the planet; many love it and many hate it. We'll see if, after, 20 years in Guatemala you can make the adjustment to Querataro which, as I´m sure you know, ain´t the same thing at all. Whatever; it shoud be fun trying.

By the way, I know of the Casa del Jade in San Cristóbal. The next time I´m down there, I´ll stop by and say hello for you.


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

What you do in Lake Chapala is exacting what I did the year I lived in Antigua. Here in Antigua I sometimes think I see more expats than Guatemalans. Sounds like the Lake is great. It is one place I never stopped at in my travels in Mexico since I was told it was similar to San Miguel de Gringolandia and I did not like it there when I visited.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

My wife finally arrived back home in San Cristóbal de Las Casas last night after a daunting van ride from Panajachel (Lake Atitlan) crossing into Mexico at La Mesilla. The trip was much delayed due to a landslide over the main highway requiring passengers to hike on a precipitous and unstable trail over the slide in order to catch another van into Mexico on the other side. A most unpleasant experience for her and the other passengers. This had to be accomplished without aid from the van line and, fortunately, there were no passengers needing assistance because none was offered. She arrrived back in San Cristóbal four hours late in the dark. Thank God for cell phones as this is an area with some recurring criminal activity so had she not called me to warn me of this event, I and others anticipating the van´s arrival before dark would have been climbing the walls. 

Needless to say, the van company provided her and the other passengers no warnng whatsoever that there would be this serious delay even though that major slide has been seriously delaying traffic for some time and road repair will not be finished indefinitely. Why doesn´t this surprise me?

Now that she is at home, I´ll try to fill the reader in on some of her other adventures in Guatemala but for now I would like to share some information with you about her stop in and visit to the Copan ruins in Honduras. I won´t go into any detail about the Copan ruins as there is plentiful information about Copan on the internet. If one is coming from Rio Dulce as was she heading toward Guatemala City, a good stop along the way to visit Copan seemed to be the fairly large city of Chiquimula, Guatemala from which one can find transportation across the border with Honduras to then take the short ride from there to the town of Copan and the ruins. This is what she did but, as it turned out, Chiquimula is something of a dump and lacking in interest for the tourist as well as a place on edge due to cartel activity so she advises that the best thing to do is to proceed on across the Honduras border and stay in the town of Copan about seven kilometers south of the border with Guatemala. She says the town of Copan is quite attractive with several very nice hotels. The Honduras authorities at the border and on into Copan could not have been nicer or more accomodating and she lauds the ruins as well worth the trip into Honduras. In fact, as one would anticipate, the border crossings both ways were effortless. 

After a full day at the Copan ruins, she returned to Chiquimula and then, the next day, continued on on a (crowded) public bus to Guatemala City where she changed terminals for a bus to Antiqua.

By the way, as for unsettled conditions in Chiquimula due to cartel activity, this is a fact of life throughout most of the areas she visited in Guatelama including, perhaps especially, in Peten. Armed guards are ubiquitous and if that is something that might bother any of you planning a trip to Guatemala at the present time, just be aware in advance of the these day as well and there is nothing any of us can do about it. I´m not trying to be negative, simply realistic. 

More late.


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

I love Copan.. great people, nice ruins, super museum and good local food. Chiquimula surprises me. I have been there many times, last month we went for a weekend to stay. Never have I felt uncomfortable. Did you wife notice cartel members? Did locals tell them? Strange I love the area because it is somewhat close to El Trifinio where El Salvador, Guatemala and Honduras all meet. There is a marker there were you can stand in all three countries at once. Off the top of my head I believe Montecristo National Park in El Salvador makes up the El Salvador side.

Sorry to hear about your wife's problems with the landslide, but that is known as Folklore here in Guate...

Can't wait to hear more..


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


Guategringo said:



I love Copan.. great people, nice ruins, super museum and good local food. Chiquimula surprises me. I have been there many times, last month we went for a weekend to stay. Never have I felt uncomfortable. Did you wife notice cartel members? Did locals tell them? Strange I love the area because it is somewhat close to El Trifinio where El Salvador, Guatemala and Honduras all meet. There is a marker there were you can stand in all three countries at once. Off the top of my head I believe Montecristo National Park in El Salvador makes up the El Salvador side.

Sorry to hear about your wife's problems with the landslide, but that is known as Folklore here in Guate...

Can't wait to hear more..

Click to expand...

_You know, Guategringo, I regret bringing up the cartel thing in reference to Chiquimula as the purpose of my posting was to inform readers of how nice Copan Town is and let them know that there are several good hotels there, not to disparage Chiquimula. a place she visited only for lodging and we know nothing about. Yes, she was told by some locals of alleged cartel activity there but that is simply hearsay and it was inapproprate for me to wave that flag. She did notice many armed guards in Guatemala but, what the hell, we Mexico residents don´t have to go to Guatemala to see that. In my original post I had stated that we have serious cartel problems in Metro Guadalajara and here at Lake Chapala as well but here as well as in Guatemala, these guys are generally just after each other and residents and/or tourists needn't fear drug related activities as long as they avoid any involvement with those people whether directly or indirectly. That last comment didn´t take when I posted and then it was too late to edit my remarks so I am clarifying my previous comment now.

My wife would also agree with you that the food can be very good in Copan.

I only brought up the ease and safety of visiting Copan because Honduras, in General and San Pedro Sula in particular, which is not anywhere near Copan, have been getting some pretty bad press lately and I wanted people who wish to see the Copan ruins to be encouraged that they can visit there confortably and securely.

As you know, living in Guatemala and we know as well living in Mexico, the hideous crimes being perpetrated by various cartel factions, mostly as they attack each other, and  especially here in parts of mexico, have painted Mexico and much of Central American with the same brush and scared the living bejesus out of many who otherwise would love to visit these places. I was and am hoping to set some people´s minds at ease about traveling about these beautiful places by recounting my wife´s pleasant and fun trip to those parts. Except, that is, that last part about the landslide you descibe as Guatemala Folklore. That tale also qualifies as Chiapas Folklore but then, until the 19th Century, where we live in Chiapas was part of Guatemala until a plebescite dominated by wealthy land owners voted to become Mexican territory and break of from Guatemala. 

I really don´t have much more to say about this trip except to note that Antigua, where you say you used to live, a place we visited initially in the early 90s, is still a beautiful city according to my wife and, also according to her, is painted in much more colorful tones these days than when we first visited. Of course the setting among the volcanoes continues to be breathtaking and it's a great place to visit as a tourist but i think it has its limitations as a place to live full time and perhaps it´s a bit overrun with expatriate retirees just as is the north shore of Lake Chapala where we did end up living part of each year - but only part of the year, mind you. After a while, one needs to get away from that and that´s why we had to make Chiapas our second home, speaking of which, we will be off to Chiapas, Oaxaca and the Yucatan Peninsula soon so maybe I´ll bore you guys with some tales of those places in the coming weeks.

Actually, on the subject of potential future trips, I was thinking of the notion of driving down or taking public transportation to Punta Gorda, Belize from Chetumal, Quintana Roo and taking the ferry across to Livingston, Guatemala from there as I really want to visit Livingston - a dream of mine for many years - but think that going to Livingston through Punta Gorda might be the simplest alternative since we expect to be in Quintana Roo anyway this spring visiting Calakmul and Bacalar. I have heard both positive and negative feedback on the notion of driving down through Belize to Punta Gorda. Do you have an opinion on the feasibilty of that proposed journey?


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

An interesting aside to this discussion of visiting Guatemala, my wife tells me that, at least as far as the expenses of tourists go, that is, transportation, hotels, restaurants and the like that might appeal to foreigners, Guatemala is more expensive than Mexico these days. Keep in mind that she is the type of tourist who takes combis, stays in modest hotels and eats among locals so her observations have merit.


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

Hound Dog said:


> An interesting aside to this discussion of visiting Guatemala, my wife tells me that, at least as far as the expenses of tourists go, that is, transportation, hotels, restaurants and the like that might appeal to foreigners, Guatemala is more expensive than Mexico these days. Keep in mind that she is the type of tourist who takes combis, stays in modest hotels and eats among locals so her observations have merit.


That does not surprise me. The cost of living in general has increased here in Guatemala and businessmen and women, especially in tourism, think by charing more people will think the service or product will be better... How wrong they are!!! The infrastructure for tourism is still weak and service is poor at best. The workers try their best, but are not trained correctly whether it be as a waiter, bellboy, tour guide or any other related line of work. 

Because of the increasing costs of living, I have decided to move to Mexico. I considered Uruguay (Colonia de Sacramento) and places in Colombia as I love that country and Medellin is similar in weather to here in Guatemala the Land of Eternal Spring.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Guategringo said:


> That does not surprise me. The cost of living in general has increased here in Guatemala and businessmen and women, especially in tourism, think by charing more people will think the service or product will be better... How wrong they are!!! The infrastructure for tourism is still weak and service is poor at best. The workers try their best, but are not trained correctly whether it be as a waiter, bellboy, tour guide or any other related line of work.
> 
> Because of the increasing costs of living, I have decided to move to Mexico. I considered Uruguay (Colonia de Sacramento) and places in Colombia as I love that country and Medellin is similar in weather to here in Guatemala the Land of Eternal Spring.


This post interests me, Guategringo, as I know you have recently posted that you are moving part of the year to Queretaro but will still live somewhere in Guatamela at least a couple of months each year. Perhaps, based on your above comment, you are leaving Guatemala altogether. Whatever pleases you, I say.

I can´t think of just about any city in Mexico that is as different from Guatemala as Queretaro. It´´s rather expensive and I consider it a bit sterile overall. Seemingly, a 180 degree turn from Guatemala. Whatever; I hope you like it over time. That city is not for me but to each his own.


As for Colombia and Uruguay; these are places we considered for retirement as well. Medellin was a bit hairy in the year 2000 when we were considering places to retire and, from recent reports I have seen, they still have a lot of gang-related problems there but a splendid climate and we both know that these media reported problems with crime can be somewhat exaggerated so, perhaps, Medellin would be good choice. We thought about Montevideo, Uruguay and, to this day, I think that might have been a good choice, especially for beach lovers. 

In the final anaysis, we decided on Mexico which, in 2000, was not in the grip of cartel violence as was Colombia - otherwise we might have chosen Highland Colombia - and now we see how things change over time. We initially narrowed our choices in Mexico down to Guadalajara, Lake Chapala, Oaxaca City, Merida or Cuernavaca with our favorite choice in those days being Oaxaca City. My wife flew down to Guadalajara to begin her research into these places but she started at Lake Chapala as that was the easiest place, among those we had chosen, to get to from San Francisco. 

Well, what the hell, she found a house in Ajjic near the lake she flipped over that first week in Mexico and that was that. A fine decision on her part. She never made it to those other towns until later but now that we have spent a bit of time in all of those places except Cuernavaca, we feel the right decision was made back then. We did, a few years later, also move to San Cristóbal de Las Casas for a few months each year but we are convinced, after 12 years, that Lake Chapala can´t be beat as a retirement place if for no other reason than that the climate here is incomparable. The excess of foreign retirees lurking about is only a problem if you make it a problem. 

Good luck in your move to Queretaro. I would not be surprised to read hereabouts that you have returned to Guatemala in short order.


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

So what are the biggest differences for you between Guatemala City and Quererato? Both are in the mountains guatemal city - 5,000 feet Quererato 6,100 - Both have lots of churches, lots of universitiies. We will rent for the first year or longer before buying. I want to live in a middle class neighborhood, not a gated community and I want to shop at open air markets for fruits, veggies and even meats if they have them. The wife is a lawyer and has signed a contract to work with a firm there for a year before possibly becoming a partner. I will write and that is what makes it so easy to go anywhere since I can write anywhere as long as I have an internet connection. 

I still am considering Medellin and the gang problems do not bother me since there are LOADS of them here but they are all between each other and do not bother the rest of the population, most of the time anyway. 

Have you been here to Guatemala for a long extended visit? Often time short visits do not give you an idea of what the place is really like. In my humble opinion, there are many similarities to the two cities.


----------



## DebMer (Dec 31, 2011)

Possibly of interest, although plans for Mexico look to be settled, but I saw this very appealing information about Colombian pueblitos that got me to salivating a bit: Colombia ? Off the Beaten Path to Discover the Pueblos - EFAM | Escape From America Magazine | EFAM | Escape From America Magazine Not for people who prefer the city, of course. 



Hound Dog said:


> This post interests me, Guategringo, as I know you have recently posted that you are moving part of the year to Queretaro but will still live somewhere in Guatamela at least a couple of months each year. Perhaps, based on your above comment, you are leaving Guatemala altogether. Whatever pleases you, I say.
> 
> I can´t think of just about any city in Mexico that is as different from Guatemala as Queretaro. It´´s rather expensive and I consider it a bit sterile overall. Seemingly, a 180 degree turn from Guatemala. Whatever; I hope you like it over time. That city is not for me but to each his own.
> 
> ...


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Guategringo said:


> So what are the biggest differences for you between Guatemala City and Quererato? Both are in the mountains guatemal city - 5,000 feet Quererato 6,100 - Both have lots of churches, lots of universitiies. We will rent for the first year or longer before buying. I want to live in a middle class neighborhood, not a gated community and I want to shop at open air markets for fruits, veggies and even meats if they have them. The wife is a lawyer and has signed a contract to work with a firm there for a year before possibly becoming a partner. I will write and that is what makes it so easy to go anywhere since I can write anywhere as long as I have an internet connection.
> 
> I still am considering Medellin and the gang problems do not bother me since there are LOADS of them here but they are all between each other and do not bother the rest of the population, most of the time anyway.
> 
> Have you been here to Guatemala for a long extended visit? Often time short visits do not give you an idea of what the place is really like. In my humble opinion, there are many similarities to the two cities.


Have you ever looked at Sucre, Bolivia? Check it out on Google Images. Stunningly beautiful, Spring like climate all year, very safe, extremely affordable. Biggest drawback is travel to and from as well as red tape for Americans to stay longer than 90 days a year but a couple can comfortably live there on less than $800 a month. About 250,000 population. They are big on open air markets too. Bolivia's 4th largest city, Cochabamba, has the largest open air market in South America.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Guategringo said:


> So what are the biggest differences for you between Guatemala City and Quererato? Both are in the mountains guatemala city - 5,000 feet Quererato 6,100 - Both have lots of churches, lots of universitiies. We will rent for the first year or longer before buying. I want to live in a middle class neighborhood, not a gated community and I want to shop at open air markets for fruits, veggies and even meats if they have them. The wife is a lawyer and has signed a contract to work with a firm there for a year before possibly becoming a partner. I will write and that is what makes it so easy to go anywhere since I can write anywhere as long as I have an internet connection.
> 
> I still am considering Medellin and the gang problems do not bother me since there are LOADS of them here but they are all between each other and do not bother the rest of the population, most of the time anyway.
> 
> Have you been here to Guatemala for a long extended visit? Often time short visits do not give you an idea of what the place is really like. In my humble opinion, there are many similarities to the two cities.


No, I have only been to Guatemala for short periods of time as a tourist and that is as it shall be forever as I have no intention of ever living there as a resident. Mexico is the country in which I have chosen to spend the rest of my days after deciding among Mexico, the U.S. or France. I don´t know if that was the best decision but, at 71 years old and having achieved permanent residency status in Mexico, here is where I´ll live out my days. Among other places I might have otherwise chosen to retire, I think Colombia, the Dominican Republic . Uruguay or Puerto Rico seem possibly attractive but Mexico is a mighty fine place and I have no regrets about having chosen this country as my retirement haven.

By the way; I can´t think of any two cities in Latin America more diffeent from each other than Guatemala City and Queretaro. Guatemala City is best described as a **** punch. An awful urban **** with absolutely no redeeming qualities. The sorriest city in all of Latin America. Queretaro is, on the other hand, a middle class and prosperous city with a thriving business community. I am not surprised your wife found an employment prospect there as the city is cooking with business opportunities. It is a bit of a dull place but, what the hell, go where the work is, I say.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Hound Dog said:


> No, I have only been to Guatemala for short periods of time as a tourist and that is as it shall be forever as I have no intention of ever living there as a resident. Mexico is the country in which I have chosen to spend the rest of my days after deciding among Mexico, the U.S. or France. I don´t know if that was the best decision but, at 71 years old and having achieved permanent residency status in Mexico, here is where I´ll live out my days. Among other places I might have otherwise chosen to retire, I think Colombia, the Dominican Republic . Uruguay or Puerto Rico seem possibly attractive but Mexico is a mighty fine place and I have no regrets about having chosen this country as my retirement haven.
> 
> By the way; I can´t think of any two cities in Latin America more diffeent from each other than Guatemala City and Queretaro. Guatemala City is best described as a **** punch. An awful urban **** with absolutely no redeeming qualities. The sorriest city in all of Latin America. Queretaro is, on the other hand, a middle class and prosperous city with a thriving business community. I am not surprised your wife found an employment prospect there as the city is cooking with business opportunities. It is a bit of a dull place but, what the hell, go where the work is, I say.


GC has an excellent climate, airport, very good shopping. But it's a matter of which zone you live in. Most of the city deserves your description, but like cities everywhere some parts are much nicer than others. And as in any city that has limited upscale areas you have to pay a premium to live in those zones.


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

vantexan said:


> Have you ever looked at Sucre, Bolivia? Check it out on Google Images. Stunningly beautiful, Spring like climate all year, very safe, extremely affordable. Biggest drawback is travel to and from as well as red tape for Americans to stay longer than 90 days a year but a couple can comfortably live there on less than $800 a month. About 250,000 population. They are big on open air markets too. Bolivia's 4th largest city, Cochabamba, has the largest open air market in South America.


I have in fact looked into Sucre....getting there and leaving there are the only drawbacks as you said, but could be overcome as I would not leave more than once every two to three years. But it certainly is a a thought. I still have 10 years left to work so any place I choose now will likely not be permanent.


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

> By the way; I can´t think of any two cities in Latin America more diffeent from each other than Guatemala City and Queretaro. Guatemala City is best described as a **** punch. An awful urban **** with absolutely no redeeming qualities. The sorriest city in all of Latin America. Queretaro is, on the other hand, a middle class and prosperous city with a thriving business community. I am not surprised your wife found an employment prospect there as the city is cooking with business opportunities. It is a bit of a dull place but, what the hell, go where the work is, I say.


If you have only visited Guatemala City as a tourist then I realize why you feel the way you do. The city has a modern airport, first rate technology, major international companies, an excellent educational system at both the undergraduate and graduate level and more. Crime is high, poverty is extreme but it is very close to Antigua the colonial jew of the Americas. My wife did not find employment, she was recruited by this firm to handle all of their international work both for latin america and NOB. We did not even think of Queretaro until the law firm came knocking on our door. not sure what you mean by *****punch? or urban ***** but I can only assume those remarks are negative and are fueled by either comments from others or through perusing the internet. Either way you are way off base on what the city and the country is like as a whole.


----------

